# mobile base for tablesaw



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Although one of my winter projects is to get started on a new one, with a few refinements, such as more compartments, etc., I am using one that I built probably 20 years ago, and it has served me well. I built it more-or-less on the basis of a small work bench, with a 2x4 frame (my new one is going to incorporate more plywood and fewer 2x4's, in order to reduce the weight and provide more space). I have 4 2x4 legs, located under each corner of the "body" of the saw, and 2x4 stringers tying it all together. Where the saw itself sets, the 2x4 stingers extend out as far as my table extension, and I have plywood on top of those, to provide a place to lay fences, featherboards, etc. It is open directly under the saw, where I have a pull out dust collection box. As for mobility, and I will confess that I picked this up from one that my dad made in the late 40's or early 50's, I have a rigid caster mounted to the backside of each back leg, about 1/8" off the floor. To move the saw, I have a cutout at the top of the front and back sides of my dust box, where I can slide a 2x4, lift up on it, and move the saw around like a one handled wheel barrow. Although I have it set up so that I seldom move it, when I need to, it works great.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Norm's looks easy enough ( and the plans cost about the same as a 12 pack of domestic beer):thumbup:

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct?9908


----------

